# Need to find out how to retrieve deleted messages from back up of iphone 4 free



## onwatch (Nov 9, 2012)

I finally was able to create a back up file for my suspicious bf's Iphone. I downloaded free thing called Wondershare and it was supposed to get all deleted messages but it only shows phone calls and no messages at all. I need a free program but can't seem to find something free that does this. Any help? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Try google it and see what comes up. I have spokeo if you want to PM some numbers I can get owners name and address of phone numbers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

go here.

its actually very easy once you backup the phone.

Way to retrieve deleted text messages from iphone - Truth About Deception


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Put the sims card in the computer if there is a sims card available. I just read that in another post.


----------



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

old timer said:


> Does an iPhone have a sim card?


no


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh sorry, I don't have an iPhone.:/


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes an iPhone does have a SIM card.
iPhone 4 has a mini sim
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

